# Quilled!



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Nala and I and a friend were taking a lovely spring evening walk when I turned behind me and saw her facing off with a porcupine! You can imagine my panic! I tried calling her but she didn't come. When I got closer to her she started acting tough and barked a few times at the slow moving porcupine. I grabbed her and we were off to the after hours vet. They had me put a muzzle on her and then took her in the back to pull them out. I was concerned with how she would react to a sedative and they were able to do it without any. She was a very brave girl. We are home and she actually seems okay. She ate dinner, with some antibiotics so her face doesn't get infected. She is wanting to play and is currently sitting next to me. 

I hope she doesn't have a bad reaction to the antiobiotic. I mostly keep her on the leash but it was such a nice evening, and we were on a path with no cars. I learned my lesson........

Annie


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Poor baby. Thank goodness it didn't get in her eyes. Glad she did okay at the vets. Give her some extra belly rubs.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Poor baby. Good grief, there are so many dangers lurking out there. Glad she's doing well.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I am just so thankful it didn't hurt her eyes. I am trying to take it as a BIG reminder to keep her on a leash all summer. She is definetly coming with me to work tommorrow so I can keep an eye on her.

Annie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm glad Nala is OK. It must have been very scary.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh poor Nala, I am glad she is ok and her eyes have not been damaged.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, my! I would have been so afraid she'd be in terrible pain! What a good girl at the vets...what a stinker about not coming when you called! I'm afraid Tucker would ignore me, too, if he had something that intriguing to check out!

I'm so glad the quills didn't get in her eyes, or even her nose!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Gosh...I am so glad she is ok! yes take her to work with you tomorrow, poor baby.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

What an awful thing to have happen!
Poor Nala...that must have stung like crazy
I'm glad that she's doing well and that it didn't do any major damage.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Ouch!*

Holy cow...do these things go in deep. I only know the pain of cactus and it is not easy to describe. I cannot imagine how awful it would be near her nose where all the nerve endings are. Are porcupines big?

Bless both your hearts...


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

The porcupine was huge!! I looked behind me and thought she was next to a brown bush. It was at least 2-3 times her size. Luckily, they are very slow moving. 
I am impressed that she was so brave as I carried her to the car and to the vet. She was very calm. 
She doesn't appear to be in pain. I need to go and relax and drink tea. That was way too much excitement for a Monday evening.

Annie


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Ouch!!! I'm glad Nala's okay. I hope she learned a lesson.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OMGosh! That looks awful. What a precious, brave girl she is. I'm so glad it all turned out good.
Carole


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Interesting enough the vet said that dogs often don't learn their lesson! She said that the next time they see a porcupine they think, " This time I am really going to get it!!!" and they go after it even more.

I think her owner learned her lesson.

Annie


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

YIKES :jaw:That is horrible, glad that Nala isn't suffering now. Did she yelp? Glad it turned out ok!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*where do you live?*

Where are there porcupines wandering around...we have our share of skunks, possums, and raccoons in Redondo Beach!


----------



## dude's mom (Aug 6, 2008)

We once had a Samoyed who got quilled. After about a week, he went to find his enemy, and got quilled again. I don't think the dogs figure it out very quickly. Hope she is fine and doesn't go back for another try!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to hear Nala is doing well. That is so scary. One more critter to worry about when our furballs are out.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Poor Nala. I'm glad she doesn't seem to have any pain.
Gina


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Annie that is scary. I hope Nala is ok this morning.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yikes. What an ordeal! I am glad she is acting fine though and I think decaf tea for you.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's so scary!!! I wondered where you live too, I've never seen a porcupine.

Poor Nala, she did so well at the vet!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

That is so scary. I saw a porcupine in my yard once and was amazed at how big it was. Generally though, I think porcupines are nocturnal. Gryff is a total brat too and wouldn't come if I called him. I need really good food to lure him back!

I'm glad Nala is okay.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Owwwwie! Poor Nala. Glad it wasn't any worse than it was. Hope the antibiotics work well and don't give her any problems.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Yikes...that looks like it hurts...poor baby! 
I know my dogs would not have come. They would be interested in playing with this new found "toy"! 
I've never seen a porcupine either...well, maybe in a zoo.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness, that looks SO painful. Glad she is okay & it missed her eye!


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

We live in Colorado. It was also the first time I have ever seen a porcupine. I am happy to report that she didn't seem to have any bad reactions to the antibiotics. She was a little lethargic today-though we were at work so it was a bit boring. She seems okay!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

How scary. Glad to see she is okay!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

good healing vibes to her ~~~~~~


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Ouchie! Poor Nala.


----------

